# Wine e Office 2007

## 0pipe0

Ciao a tutti... Come da titolo, ho installato office 2007 con wine: la gui funziona bene, è scattante, ma è estremamente lento nel caricare le diapositive (attenzione, non durante la presentazione a tutto schermo)...

non so se è chiaro...

Il 3d funziona, ho provato ad installare anche le directx9, ho compilato wine con "opengl" ma senza successo... secondo voi?

Utilizzo kde 4.3 può essere quello? L'ho installato altre volte ma non mi ha mai dato questo problema...

Grazie CIAO!!

----------

## ago

openoffice non ti andava bene?  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> openoffice non ti andava bene? 

 

Oo il 3ed non verte su "mi dite un alternativa a office 2007 opensource" ma "non mi funziona office 2007 su wine"... -.-

Comunque, è possibile che sia un po scattoso se utilizzi gli effetti compositi di kwin, provato a disabilitarli? Altra domanda stai utilizzando la 1.2 di wine o 1.0x ?

Ciao !

----------

## ago

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Oo il 3ed non verte su "mi dite un alternativa a office 2007 opensource" ma "non mi funziona office 2007 su wine"... -.-

 

beh la mia era una domanda a puro scopo di curiosità....volevo sapere il motivo per cui usare office con wine anzicchè openoffice o altro!

----------

## 0pipe0

Ciao   :Surprised: !

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> openoffice non ti andava bene? 
> 
> 

 

No! anzi il fatto è che dovrei compilarlo, e con un atom ci impiega 21 ore e più... inoltre ogni volta che cambi una flag lui lo ricompila   :Shocked:  un suicidio !! se non volessi compilarlo dovrei occupare 4 gb di spazio... onestamente non mi va. quindi ho optato per office. Ma non esistono dei binari di Oo di qualche centinaio di mega?

Per quanto riguarda wine uso la 1.1.34 ... quella di portage. Ma non ho effetti abilitati! e la cosa allucinante è che l'interfaccia di office non è lenta, ma solo il caricamento delle slides. ma prima non faceva così.

----------

## Thanas

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv openoffice-bin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

A me "scende" singolo e sono circa 200 mega...

Saluti

un Thanas... che però se lo compila...

----------

## CarloJekko

In effetti di molti pacchetti "corpulenti" viene messo a disposizione il pacchetto binario precompilato.

 *Thanas wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge -pv openoffice-bin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## ago

 *0pipe0 wrote:*   

> No! anzi il fatto è che dovrei compilarlo, e con un atom ci impiega 21 ore e più... inoltre ogni volta che cambi una flag lui lo ricompila   un suicidio !! se non volessi compilarlo dovrei occupare 4 gb di spazio... onestamente non mi va. quindi ho optato per office. Ma non esistono dei binari di Oo di qualche centinaio di mega?

 

Beh in effetti a compilarlo con un atom...   :Laughing:   cmq oltre alla soluzione che hai optato posso consigliarti di compilarlo (anche su un'altro pc) con tutte le use flag e di creare tu un binario..in modo da utilizzarlo in futuro senza ricompilare

----------

## 0pipe0

Infatti probabilmente compilerò con il fisso èer avere un binario...

Consiglio sull'uso di useflag per una configurazione generica?

----------

## ago

mah..non sono tantissime...io noto:

```
aqua bash-completion binfilter cups dbus debug eds elibc_FreeBSD gnome gstreamer gtk java kde kdeenablefinal ldap mono nsplugin odk opengl pam templates
```

magari con

```
equery u openoffice
```

vedi meglio a che servono...cmq se devi utilizzare il binario su diversi computer...forse è meglio che togli temporanemente il -march, e compili solo con -O e -pipe

----------

